# RAD - Radiopharm Theranostics



## System (25 November 2021)

Radiopharm Theranostics Limited is a clinical stage radiotherapeutics company targeting some of the largest markets in cancer.

The Company has a pipeline of four licenced platform technologies, with diagnostic and therapeutic applications in both pre-clinical and clinical stages of development, from some of the world’s leading universities and institutes such as Imperial College London and Memorial Sloan Kettering.

The assets span all size molecules comprising peptides, fatty acids and antibody targets and are as follows:

(a) *Nano-mAbs technology*
Nano-mAbs technology platform is the invention of Dr Hong Hoi Ting.  Nano-mAbs are made using genetically engineered camelid derived single domain antibodies (sdAb), that can be labelled with radioisotopes in order to diagnose and treat specific cancers expressing HER-2, TROP-2, PD-L1 and PTK7 receptors.  Phase 1 imaging in 33 patients (in Shanghai and Germany) is complete, with results indicating the potential for use as whole-body assessment and treatment of HER-2+ cancers with different medical radioisotopes.  Therapeutic compassionate use study in HER-2+ breast cancer therapy is anticipated to commence 2HCY2021.

(b) *Pivalate*
Pivalate is an 18F-FPIA radiotracer and is the invention of Professor Eric Aboagye of Imperial College London. The technology is based on a short chain carbohydrate which utilises the early steps of fatty acid oxidation and is very stable.  In comparison to the clinical standard in PET imaging, 18F-FDG in prostate and brain cancers, Pivalate showed superior imaging performance and was equally good for two breast cancer models.  Phase 1 diagnostic trial in high- and low-grade glioma is complete.  Phase 2 diagnostic renal, glioma, cerebral metastases and other solid tumours also recruiting or underway.

(c) *AVβ6 Integrin*
AVβ6 is the invention of internationally regarded integrin expert, Professor Johannes Notni, formerly at the Technical University of Munich.  AVβ6 is a strong selective ligand for a cell surface protein called αvβ6-integrin.  As such, it can accumulate in tissue areas characterised by high αvβ6-integrin level. There is compelling evidence that αvβ6-integrin is over expressed in many of the most challenging cancers such as pancreatic, cervical, head & neck and certain lung cancers.  AVβ6 offers noteworthy performance for radiolabelling with 68Ga and is a promising candidate for early detection of the above-mentioned conditions by PET imaging.  A diagnostic compassionate use study in ongoing in Germany in pancreatic and head & neck cancer with ten patients to date.

(d) *PSA-mAb*
PSA-mAb is the invention of Professor David Ulmert of UCLA and Essen University.  PSA-mAb is a humanized monoclonal antibody, capable of targeting free human prostate kallikrein (or prostate specific antigen (PSA)) in prostate cancer cells.  The antibody platform enables a theranostic approach for prostate cancer. Attachment to 225Ac results in curative treatment by sustained tumour regression and a significant increase in median survival time.  PSA-mAb is at pre-clinical stage.

RAD will list on the ASX on 25 November 2021.









						Radiopharm Theranostics | Innovating the way we see and treat cancer
					

We are focused on the development of radiopharmaceutical products for diagnostic and therapeutic uses in areas of high unmet medical need.




					www.radiopharmtheranostics.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2021)

*Listing date*25 November 2021 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*








						Radiopharm Theranostics | Innovating the way we see and treat cancer
					

We are focused on the development of radiopharmaceutical products for diagnostic and therapeutic uses in areas of high unmet medical need.




					radiopharmtheranostics.com
				



Ph: +61 (0) 3 9824 5254*Principal Activities*Radiopharm is a clinical stage radiotherapeutics company targeting some of the largest markets in cancer.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.60*Issue Type*Fully Paid Units Stapled Securities*Security code*RAD*Capital to be Raised*$50,000,000*Expected offer close date*05 November 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited and Baker Young Limited (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

and is there confidence in this 60c IPO?

Four down days since making an appearance ....  Opened on listing at 48c, closing at 40c, 37.5c,  37c and today at 35.5c. _Sauve qui peut._


----------

